# Tappan Clendening Leesville



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Thinking about some fishing. 
Any lake reports ?
Open water ?
Ramps in use ?
Thanks


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

No sure about those lakes but checked Atwood yesterday and it is completely iced.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

All locked up by ice.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey Thanks
Columbus there was open water at Alum. But Alum is a lot deeper lake on average. Was just hoping for some open water over this way.
Have to hit the river !


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

Fish4Dale said:


> Hey Thanks
> Columbus there was open water at Alum. But Alum is a lot deeper lake on average. Was just hoping for some open water over this way.
> Have to hit the river !


Is Seneca froze over?


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Don't know anything about Seneca ice.
Probably like Tappan and Clendening. Just some open water spots around the bridges and other light current areas. But was late Christmas Eve.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

was at clendening marina today, lake was locked up in that area. seen some open spots out in the lake. lake looks to be lower than I have ever seen it. seen a big stump and some rock pile's I never knew where there.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes you can see some pretty cool stuff when it is down.


pkent said:


> was at clendening marina today, lake was locked up in that area. seen some open spots out in the lake. lake looks to be lower than I have ever seen it. seen a big stump and some rock pile's I never knew where there.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yesterday, Seneca was completely locked up.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

was at clendening today,monday 12/30. no ice to be seen at marina.


----------



## gonnaneedabiggerboat (Jan 1, 2012)

Hit clendenning causeway bridge christmas nite
Water open 
Lots of snags
I mean bad.
Ait the same since bridge was rebuilt


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Definitely does not seem bank fishermen friendly !
Actually pretty dangerous if someone steps on that slick sloped wall getting a snag loose. Like they don't know all places like that attract fishermen.


----------



## gonnaneedabiggerboat (Jan 1, 2012)

Fish4Dale said:


> Definitely does not seem bank fishermen friendly !
> Actually pretty dangerous if someone steps on that slick sloped wall getting a snag loose. Like they don't know all places like that attract fishermen.


Well gonna still try the next few days when it warms up.
The structure under thebridge has really changed but I still believe them saugeye stop and visit.
#fishtilliceup


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Definitely should be some current moving though there with the rain that's on the way. Unfortunately for me I work the next 2 nights. 
Hopfully you can get out there and find some fish.
Good Luck !


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The new bridge structure has certainly complicated what was a simple fishing spot. I personally haven’t caught anything there since it was rebuilt. And I agree about the snags.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

There was boats on Clendenning last Saturday afternoon. One truck and trailer was parked by the dumpster near the marina ramp


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

I know I would have went today, if I was not working tonight.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Carver said:


> There was boats on Clendenning last Saturday afternoon. One truck and trailer was parked by the dumpster near the marina ramp


That was my buddy. He said one short saugeye and 2 small largemouth


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

Fished Seneca Thursday caught 11 crappie 1 largemouth. 7 crappie were keeper 3 short ones 1 was lost at shore fired up grease and yum yum. Several were full of eggs. Good day until wind picked up late afternoon. Nice start for 2020


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

There was a lot of open water at Clendenning this past Saturday


----------

